# Adriana Lima - walking the runway for Versace Ready To Wear SS 2017 Milan Fashion Week 11



## brian69 (25 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (26 Sep. 2016)

Thanks so much for Adriana


----------



## gunt34 (3 Okt. 2016)

Wünderschön


----------



## gelion (9 Okt. 2016)

She's like good wine, getting better with aging


----------



## Matze8426 (13 Okt. 2016)

Danke für Adriana!


----------



## king2805 (8 Nov. 2016)

danke für lima


----------



## SGTS (15 Dez. 2016)

thank you for adriana


----------

